# EPS Poll - Do you support?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

The European Protected Species Act is indeed a very difficult piece of legislation.

Pro Keepers' Lobby is in the early preparations of developing a campaign against it.

I would like to see here those whom are willing to stand up against this.

If you do not fully understand the implications of this act, please mention this below. As we are also in the process of breaking it down further to highlight to keepers the seriousness of it all.

Please remember that even if you do not have species within your collections that fall under this legislation that you are all keepers and that if this does not affect you directly, it will still affect all of our hobbies indirectly.

Many Thanks

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I understand it, but I dont understand how they can justify it, and also I think if this carries on whats to stop them in 10 years time suddenly deciding they need to back date all reptiles??


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I do not, as yet, fully understand the legislation but am working on that as I type!

I will be supporting PKL as much as possible in this campaign eventhough I don't own any species covered by this change. I feel it is important to support all angles of he hobby, not just those that directly effect me.


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

The EPS legislation covers a couple of animals in my collection so I've been reading up about it from every source available for quite some time. I guess I probably understand as well as anyone.

The vast majority of these animals within the UK are within private collections like mine, were legally aquired, and because there has never previously been any regulation they have no paperwork. Because of this, the only immediate effect of the act is to potentially criminalize hundreds of thousands of keepers as soon as the three month grace period expires. This is all the worse because I'd guess at least 95% of the people covered by it have little to no idea this legislation even exists. It amazes me that they can make such a sweeping change that could place so many people in violation of the law without actually telling the people they're targeting.

For these reasons and many more I won't detail here, I can never support this legislation. It is poorly thought out, seems far too generalised towards Europe to work as a UK specific law and is both completely unworkable and unenforcable in any practical sense.

Personally, I'd like to ask some very simple and direct questions to whoever is behind the EPS changes, licensing and enforcement and get some straight answers because I honestly think the law is so full of holes that they couldn't justify their position under scrutiny.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Are you missing the point here?*

Hi Guys, 

Are you missing the importance of this?

I think the figure of 500K animals slaughtered is perhaps the biggest underestimated figure this year.

We also need to take into account collections of dead insects and butterflies.

Please do not think that this does not affect you, it does, and it will continue to chip away at the foundation of your hobbies.

R


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I voted earlier Rory, i have a fair knowledge on this now, but i am still working my way through info.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*I know*

Hi J, 

Trust me l know what you mean, this list is just getting worse, with the fuller understanding of everything it is just horrendous an implication.

I am just astounded that with 66 viewings this poll only has seven votes?

Rory


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

I dont understand it...could someone point me to somewhere which helps explain it??? anything to protect animals and ill back it 100% =]


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Hi J,
> 
> Trust me l know what you mean, this list is just getting worse, with the fuller understanding of everything it is just horrendous an implication.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean Rory, i had the same problem when i did my poll. Persistance, bumping and whinging seemed to get votes in after a while.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

ill support 100%
its an utter shame that ultimately people will lose their much beloved animals due to these ever so strict legalisations


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

I have two problems with this stupid bit of legislation. 

1) I keep two types of Grass snake. Fortunatly neither are on the list BUT to look at, one grassy is pretty much like another. So what happens if some bod turns up and says prove your grass snakes aren't the subspecies listed. How much is it going to cost me to prove mine don't need any paper work?

2) I get a few calls each year asking me to remove animals from the local veg packing plants. Basically fruit and veg from abroad arrives in bulk, goes to the veg packers and is then put into the nice little packages that we see in the shops.
Over the last five years I've had over a dozen animals come my way that are either on the list or could be confused with a sub species on the list. Clearly these animals will not meet the criteria for licensing. Does this mean I will have to have perfectly healthy animals destroyed?

The sooner this rubbish is binned the better.

Natrix


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

118 Views and only a handful of votes.

Show the victims of this legislation that you care.

Victims x 2

Animals in question that are clearly not protected

The animals Keepers.

There may come a time, when non EPS keepers need help, and this may well shoot back into memory, start unifying now as keepers.

R


----------

